# Dutch Oven Spinach Cheese Bread



## swcook (Jun 23, 2016)

Im not usually successful with my bread, but this recipe was great. Let me know if it works for you.

http://www.coppercountryoutdoors.com/2016/06/dutch-oven-spinach-cheese-bread.html

Major ingredients are spinach, mozzarella chese, garlick. You can use what ever dough recipe you are comfy with.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2016)

That looks delicious!

I think we may have to try that!

Thanks for sharing!

Al


----------

